# ghost shrimp



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey i know feeder goldfish can have disease but what about ghost shrimp.

are shrimp less prone to have disease?

they guy at my lfs owns p's and said hes been feeding his ghost shrimp and white fish filets for years with no problems.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its easy enough just to quarantine shrimp like this in a 10 gallon or just breed them yourself. no matter what i get i quarantine it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

how do you breed ghost shrimp ive been trying to keep a consistant number in my sanchezi tank i want to try and breed cherry shrimp also but i dont have an extra tank righht now.

ohh and gold spilo pir, i feed mine ghost shrimp the play i buy them from ive been a customer for a very long time and they have quality feeders and keep their feeder tanks in prime condition so i dont even quarantine mine anymore when i get it from them.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^You have balls ^


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

steel balls... id pm maknwar he knows better then me.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I had freekin 10 ghost shrimp in my tank for over a month and they havent did anything except eat stuff lol...


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

man why didn't i ever think about ghost shrimp... i bet my p's would love that


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks guys, yeah i quarantine them for a week usually in a 5 gal



> man why didn't i ever think about ghost shrimp... i bet my p's would love that


yeah i feed my sanchezi a dozen a week but i goto the same place all the time so usually they hook me up... one time i had 29 of them when i paid for a dozen. check out a few store because they can range in price a lot. a few store around me sell for 40-50 cents each but i get mine for 20 cents each at Petland: Aquarium Adventure.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i get mine for 15 for $1 usually unless i have to go somewhere else


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

15 FOR A BUCK?! my LFS charges $1 ea and theyre like 1/2" long if that. I just stumbled upon some crayfish known as marble crayfish. They are asexual according to the article I read. Anyone ever see these in a LFS?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Ibanez247 said:


> 15 FOR A BUCK?! my LFS charges $1 ea and theyre like 1/2" long if that. I just stumbled upon some crayfish known as marble crayfish. They are asexual according to the article I read. Anyone ever see these in a LFS?


i heard of them i see them on craigslist all the time. i know they are illegal some places just not sure where. its worth a try i guess to get one and see what happens. and yea a dollar for a single ghost shrimp is crazy. if it is like a red cherry shrimp then i know those are more ornament type shrimp and they charge more for those but a dollar for just one single ghost shrimp is crazy you can buy them online and get them shipped for way less then that.


----------



## blazedapurp (Jan 19, 2009)

when u guys say ghost shrimp do u mean "grass shrimp" also called "glass shrimp"? are they the clear ones or the ones that are redish orange? is it the first pic or the second one?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghost shrimp are the ones in the second pic.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

be carefull where u get ur ghost shrimp....some carry horse-hair worms...google it, its pretty nasty...wouldnt want that to go in ur piranha!

the ghost shrimp would be ok for baby piranhas, even for baby piranhas, the value of them eating the ghost shrimp doesnt backup the cost...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> be carefull where u get ur ghost shrimp....some carry horse-hair worms...google it, its pretty nasty...wouldnt want that to go in ur piranha!
> 
> the ghost shrimp would be ok for baby piranhas, even for baby piranhas, the value of them eating the ghost shrimp doesnt backup the cost...


Googled and found this. Says they are harmless to humans and animals.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/yardandgarden...4horsehair.html

Either way you shoudl always quaranteen feeders. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## blazedapurp (Jan 19, 2009)

lo4life said:


> Ghost shrimp are the ones in the second pic.


Around here we call those grass shrimp and ghost shrimp is the first pic. and I usually use grass shrimp for fish, they are 1/4 lb. for like 3 or 4 bucks at the bait store.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had 5 ghost shrimp in with my P's. They didnt bother with them until I wouldnt feed them anything else.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think that the shrimp you get at the grocery store will be cheaper more effective and more nutritious. I doubt a ghost shrimp has much nutrition and the fact that they are so damn small means they won't do nothing for a hungry piranha. You would need a whole lot of ghost shrimp to fill a p while you would probably only need one tiger shrimp to properly feed a p on a daily basis.

But for smaller ps like fry and very small juvies i guess its a way to have them eating but try to gutload the shrimp with nutritious quality flakes and pellets to provide more than a morsel of food.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I tell you what though if you want a clean up crew they do one hell of a job. They love smelt, tilapia, cod basically everything you feed your P's. Plus gives you something else to look at in your tank. Blazedapurp i have never saw anything like that in the first pic. I have herd ghost shrimp called glass shrimp. The first pic looks like a pink/purple termite.. lol


----------

